# Build being held up



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have be looking forward to getting my new skiff for months now and now covin-19 is holding my skiff up. I was one to two weeks away from getting my boat and the shop got closed for two weeks and am worried it might be longer with what the governor did. I was extremely anxious already but this is a Unethical form of torture.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Mind saying what shop? I’m in line at Eastcape.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I ordered a vehicle from Ford 9 weeks ago. Lord knows when I'll see it.


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am not going to say but it’s one of the big name builders. I understand I don’t want any company to get in trouble. I did get some pictures that were getting me all excited and then got a phone call telling me the news


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

What was the time line from ford maybe it is already build before they start working on ventilators


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

They (Ford) told me 6 to 8 weeks. Once a vin # was assigned 2 to 3 weeks out. I never got the vin notification before they shut down.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I


TrojanBob said:


> Mind saying what shop? I’m in line at Eastcape.


I'm in line at East Cape too. Was looking at late May, expecting mid June now.


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ya I hope it stays with just the 2 weeks I was told and doesn’t go out to may 1


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1st world problems.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Easy for me to say but... (I have been actively looking) if they are short of skilled help your don't want your dream to be constructed by "yahoos"...


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in the same boat (so to speak). I gave a deposit on a new Hells Bay back in November. It's supposed to go into the mold in the next week, week and a half. At that time, I owe another 20k. They don't have the Merc 115 XS in stock. They say it's been ordered; but, Mercury Marine has shut down all operations due to the virus. Yamaha has shut down all North American operations as well. I don't think they can get an outboard for me.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

My Chittum got put on hold too. Have to hand it to the deep state. They have pulled off the perfect caper here. Except the virus has not been as deadly as Gates hoped. Anyway, has definitely thrown a monkey wrench in everything. Destroying the economy just part of the plan. 

Hal told me his materials providers have shut down, this may be the toughest storm he ever had to weather. If they dont stop the nonsense very soon, this contrived event will put millions out of work and be a near permanent destructive economic event. Big banks sure do get bailed out first every time though. Strange how that works.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

I understand it's going to be delayed. I just can't see forking over more money at this time knowing it's going to be delayed.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

BCPD199 said:


> I understand it's going to be delayed. I just can't see forking over more money at this time knowing it's going to be delayed.


If it’s going to be delayed I would assume they would even put it in the mold, especially since they might not be able to get a motor. Who knows they that will happen, I wouldn’t expect the build to even get started yet


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Salesman keeps asking for the finalized order and next deposit. I'm afraid they'll build the boat (assuming they have enough material to do so) and then it will sit outside until Merc starts up again. I don't want to lose my deposit for "failure to perform"; but, I don't want 20k more of my money sitting in their account until they can build a boat.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't fork over another dime.
If you've paid half, ask to see half the finished work. If they ask for more, ask for proof of the proportionate amount of contract completion. If (stated by the builder) this is a force majeur event causing cancellation of contracts, ask for your deposit back and inform them that you'll get back in the game when they will. It's a knock for knock deal. Ask me how I know....... I'm doing it every day on multi million dollar oil/gas deals.
Don't be a dick when times are hard for everyone, but don't take it up the ass either. Protect yourself and your hard earned $$$, because i promise they are.
Just my $.02


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

BCPD199 said:


> Salesman keeps asking for the finalized order and next deposit. I'm afraid they'll build the boat (assuming they have enough material to do so) and then it will sit outside until Merc starts up again. I don't want to lose my deposit for "failure to perform"; but, I don't want 20k more of my money sitting in their account until they can build a boat.


I agree, I wouldn’t be handing them anymore money until I knew the motor was actually at the shop ready to be hung. That might go against what they normally do but with the current state of the affairs I would want to know for sure they can build it and actually finish it before I hand them that 20K


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I’d 


BCPD199 said:


> Salesman keeps asking for the finalized order and next deposit. I'm afraid they'll build the boat (assuming they have enough material to do so) and then it will sit outside until Merc starts up again. I don't want to lose my deposit for "failure to perform"; but, I don't want 20k more of my money sitting in their account until they can build a boat.


pay the money. If you breach your contract first it voids their responsibility. Acting out of step because there is a stupid virus is what’s putting all these problems on the forefront. Just continue, don’t let the world tell you what to do.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

We have no idea how long this will last and what the toll will be on the supply chain. When we do get to go back to work this company may not be in existence anymore. Any money you pay them will be used up and there will not be anything left to recoupe.

Junkin is giving good advice.

Sucks to be what some consider being a dick but you have reasonable expectations of them as well.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes, pay your $.then raise holy hell. It won’t help but you'll feel better. You wouldn’t raise hell with your brides ob-gyn for a baby being late. Much the same emotion in my world. Daughter knows.....


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I paid $15k deposit on my Chittum Laguna Madre and it has not been started yet. I do not intend to ask Hal for the money back. Maintaining a positive outlook for this country for when we get thru this shit show that we as a nation will somehow pull together and get the economy rolling again. 

BTW, me and my wife both got letters from work stating we are "essential personnel" so military will let us thru to go to work at our respective companies (hydrocarbon processing facilities) during martial law.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I picked up my Mosquito last Friday. Liz told me I was lucky, that I was one of the last people to get their boat before they are in the same spot where they can't get their supplies.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

junkin35 said:


> Don't fork over another dime.
> If you've paid half, ask to see half the finished work. If they ask for more, ask for proof of the proportionate amount of contract completion. If (stated by the builder) this is a force majeur event causing cancellation of contracts, ask for your deposit back and inform them that you'll get back in the game when they will. It's a knock for knock deal. Ask me how I know....... I'm doing it every day on multi million dollar oil/gas deals.
> Don't be a dick when times are hard for everyone, but don't take it up the ass either. Protect yourself and your hard earned $$$, because i promise they are.
> Just my $.02


THIS^^^^ is the BEST advise anyone with a skiff in the build process can do. Make them "put up or shut up!" You be in control of this deal, not them and run the risk of them using your money to just keep the lights on and breaking bad news to you after this whose mess is finished. HB went bankrupted several times and you don't need to get caught up in the middle of a boat company in a business crisis, due to this Covid crisis. Trust me when I say there are PLENTY of boat builders out there that will be begging for your business after this whole thing blows over! Don't worry, the fish will still be there when you get a boat build done, whatever the name is slapped on the side. I don't see the fish floating belly up from this Coronavirus thing. 

For me, what name on the side of a boat is not important to me. Is it built right, is a good boat, functional for your needs, that will hold together and do the job right? Will it last, take the use and abuse while you own it (and determine how long that will be)? Will the company still be in business when I have issues during a warranty period? Is there a balance between name, quality and value before the final payment is given to them, during the time you own and use it, and the resale value vs what you paid for it when you bought it. Is it within your reasonable budget for a boat, or are you breaking it off in your ass because you want people to think you're really cool stuff, but can't catch a fish to save your life and end up watching the repo man haul it to the auction one day because you can't afford the payments anymore? Believe me, I've seen it all over 45yrs worth of boat ownership and watching what friends and others do and have happen to them! So, other than that, If you are good with it, then continue and go for it.

Also today, There are too many other good options on OB's. I wouldn't be holding my breath for Mercury if you paid me to do that. You have other options.


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a Maverick hpx s on order. Completion date supposed to be next week. Chances of it being done???


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SC Skinny said:


> I have a Maverick hpx s on order. Completion date supposed to be next week. Chances of it being done???


Skinny!


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Skinny!


Ask for pics to easy your mind


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I find it strange, I mean I have a business with a lot of moving parts. We haven’t missed a step. On my jobsite(we have 5 others)a lot we loaded and unloaded 11 semis of materials and haul off this week. These trucks are coming from Jersey and Portland, Sacramento. Signed multiple leases and moved crews into 2 new towns. Not a single glitch but J broke my creeper tranny in my crane in the mud.

but found one of those salvage in Idaho and sent someone down this AM to get it. Just saying seems like a lot of people are blowing the effects out of proportion.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

State of Georgia on emergency lockdown I have 7 boats to ship but I can't leave the state of Florida later all be safe later Doug


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Douglas Smith said:


> Ask for pics to easy your mind


Don't quote me bro, quote the skinny guy from SC.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

junkin35 said:


> Don't fork over another dime.
> If you've paid half, ask to see half the finished work. If they ask for more, ask for proof of the proportionate amount of contract completion. If (stated by the builder) this is a force majeur event causing cancellation of contracts, ask for your deposit back and inform them that you'll get back in the game when they will. It's a knock for knock deal. Ask me how I know....... I'm doing it every day on multi million dollar oil/gas deals.
> Don't be a dick when times are hard for everyone, but don't take it up the ass either. Protect yourself and your hard earned $$$, because i promise they are.
> Just my $.02


This is not a force majeur event for the poster. You will have to show how this pandemic has made you yourself incapable of meeting your obligations. Your post alone is proof that could be used in court that this is not the case. 

If your not paying your payment per your originally scheduled agreement you deserve to lose your deposit. If also because multiple people do this for no reason and the manufacturer become insolvent, you can be partially liable for that situation as well as you withheld income you contractually owe them. 

This is going to go away. To not meet your obligation is to be operating in bad faith.


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am really hoping that the economy Rebounds really fast Sense it was forced to shut down and I think/ hope the American people like it back the way it was. And we learn from this


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

commtrd said:


> I paid $15k deposit on my Chittum Laguna Madre and it has not been started yet. I do not intend to ask Hal for the money back. Maintaining a positive outlook for this country for when we get thru this shit show that we as a nation will somehow pull together and get the economy rolling again.
> 
> BTW, me and my wife both got letters from work stating we are "essential personnel" so military will let us thru to go to work at our respective companies (hydrocarbon processing facilities) during martial law.


Trust me, it will be totally worth the wait!!! Hal is probably out in the shop working on them himself! I can’t wait for you to get that tunnel so we can run south and see how it compares to my non-tunnel! 
All the best,
Matt


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I would also assume those guys are on here and read this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2020)

matt146 said:


> I have be looking forward to getting my new skiff for months now and now covin-19 is holding my skiff up. I was one to two weeks away from getting my boat and the shop got closed for two weeks and am worried it might be longer with what the governor did. I was extremely anxious already but this is a Unethical form of torture.


That's some bad news! I'm not sure where you're from but if it's Fl., you probably couldn't find a place to launch anyways. Besides, your problem is miniscule compared to what some people are dealing with. Your skiff will be finished, you'll get to go fishing, and you'll appreciate it that much more when this crisis is over. Stay safe, stay patient!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2020)

BCPD199 said:


> I'm in the same boat (so to speak). I gave a deposit on a new Hells Bay back in November. It's supposed to go into the mold in the next week, week and a half. At that time, I owe another 20k. They don't have the Merc 115 XS in stock. They say it's been ordered; but, Mercury Marine has shut down all operations due to the virus. Yamaha has shut down all North American operations as well. I don't think they can get an outboard for me.


Just pole it!


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

mike_parker said:


> Just pole it!


MIKE WELL SAID I SHIP ALL THE CHITTUMS BOAT THANK YOU FOR


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2020)

commtrd said:


> My Chittum got put on hold too. Have to hand it to the deep state. They have pulled off the perfect caper here. Except the virus has not been as deadly as Gates hoped. Anyway, has definitely thrown a monkey wrench in everything. Destroying the economy just part of the plan.
> 
> Hal told me his materials providers have shut down, this may be the toughest storm he ever had to weather. If they dont stop the nonsense very soon, this contrived event will put millions out of work and be a near permanent destructive economic event. Big banks sure do get bailed out first every time though. Strange how that works.


So tell me, how did the "deep state" and Bill Gates enter into your plight? "Destroying the economy...", man, talk about fake news! This shit is real commtrd, open your eyes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2020)

Drifter said:


> This is not a force majeur event for the poster. You will have to show how this pandemic has made you yourself incapable of meeting your obligations. Your post alone is proof that could be used in court that this is not the case.
> 
> If your not paying your payment per your originally scheduled agreement you deserve to lose your deposit. If also because multiple people do this for no reason and the manufacturer become insolvent, you can be partially liable for that situation as well as you withheld income you contractually owe them.
> 
> This is going to go away. To not meet your obligation is to be operating in bad faith.


Hey Drifter, when would it be the builder's obligation to perform as to the original agreement? I can see the buyer's concern here. The builder can't perform due to supply chain challenges, maybe the buyer can't perform due to future or present financial challenges. As is the case with cruises, vacation rentals, guide trips, lodge bookings, etc., most are allowing "walk aways" with no penalty.


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

mike_parker said:


> That's some bad news! I'm not sure where you're from but if it's Fl., you probably couldn't find a place to launch anyways. Besides, your problem is miniscule compared to what some people are dealing with. Your skiff will be finished, you'll get to go fishing, and you'll appreciate it that much more when this crisis is over. Stay safe, stay patient!


Absolutely i am great full I have pictures of a beautiful skiff and I knew I wasn’t the only one and I was told all of my components are there I fell for the the people that are going to be held up because of motors and other components


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Matts said:


> Trust me, it will be totally worth the wait!!! Hal is probably out in the shop working on them himself! I can’t wait for you to get that tunnel so we can run south and see how it compares to my non-tunnel!
> All the best,
> Matt


Yes sir I am seriously looking forward to many trips south with you and Mac and maybe a few other of the "dark side" remnant! =) 

Really the main reason my boat didnt get started yet was because we are in the middle of starting up a 100k bbl/day fractionation plant and I couldn't go to FL right away to pick it up. I asked George to start it such that it would be ready about mid-June but then this virus thing started up. So it's really my own fault I dont have a beautiful lagoon blue LM2 at this time. Oh well.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Yes sir I am seriously looking forward to many trips south with you and Mac and maybe a few other of the "dark side" remnant! =)
> 
> Really the main reason my boat didnt get started yet was because we are in the middle of starting up a 100k bbl/day fractionation plant and I couldn't go to FL right away to pick it up. I asked George to start it such that it would be ready about mid-June but then this virus thing started up. So it's really my own fault I dont have a beautiful lagoon blue LM2 at this time. Oh well.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Yes sir I am seriously looking forward to many trips south with you and Mac and maybe a few other of the "dark side" remnant! =)
> 
> Really the main reason my boat didnt get started yet was because we are in the middle of starting up a 100k bbl/day fractionation plant and I couldn't go to FL right away to pick it up. I asked George to start it such that it would be ready about mid-June but then this virus thing started up. So it's really my own fault I dont have a beautiful lagoon blue LM2 at this time. Oh well.


You pick it up ?


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

I ship all of the chittum boats for Hal and George later Doug


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mike_parker said:


> Hey Drifter, when would it be the builder's obligation to perform as to the original agreement? I can see the buyer's concern here. The builder can't perform due to supply chain challenges, maybe the buyer can't perform due to future or present financial challenges. As is the case with cruises, vacation rentals, guide trips, lodge bookings, etc., most are allowing "walk aways" with no penalty.


Well it is the builders job to perform to the original agreement. He stated it is supposed to go in the mold in a week and a half and they don’t have his motor and they won’t get it because mercury is shut(speculation). So until they have not performed and not performed to a degree of which they are in breach of contract. (I’m sure delays are covered in their agreement.)
He owes twenty grand at that point next week. Which has yet to come. So I am saying not paying is a breach of contract that often automatically voids the other parties obligations. And this thread would be proof of an anticipatory breach of contract meaning that he is posturing to break the contract and in some situations that is enough to relieve the other party of their obligations. 

I would say it would require a reasonable delay before any payment should be withheld, or you would not have a leg to stand on.

on a moral ground, 2008 didn’t happen because of greedy banks it happened because people stopped paying their bills and greedy banks. Everyone should continue moving forward right now, for all of our benefit. No one did anything wrong so don’t treat them poorly. 

Multibillion dollar publically traded corporations have other options debt wise and bail out wise. It’s also a different relationship. They provide a mindless service they advertise and you like advertisement and use their services. Hell’s bay is not one of these companies. I’m not sure they even advertise to sell boats? Seems to be everyone just knows they are the shit. It’s reputation and relationship based and their coffers aren’t that deep. Also it’s a 60k boat not a 1k Airbnb booking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2020)

Drifter said:


> Well it is the builders job to perform to the original agreement. He stated it is supposed to go in the mold in a week and a half and they don’t have his motor and they won’t get it because mercury is shut(speculation). So until they have not performed and not performed to a degree of which they are in breach of contract. (I’m sure delays are covered in their agreement.)
> He owes twenty grand at that point next week. Which has yet to come. So I am saying not paying is a breach of contract that often automatically voids the other parties obligations. And this thread would be proof of an anticipatory breach of contract meaning that he is posturing to break the contract and in some situations that is enough to relieve the other party of their obligations.
> 
> I would say it would require a reasonable delay before any payment should be withheld, or you would not have a leg to stand on.
> ...


Well I hope that under the current circumstances HB will do the right thing based on "reputation and relationship".


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

mike_parker said:


> Well I hope that under the current circumstances HB will do the right thing based on "reputation and relationship".


I’m sure they will.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

BassFlats said:


> I ordered a vehicle from Ford 9 weeks ago. Lord knows when I'll see it.


I heard Fords making respirators


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Rather than quote about 10 different posts. I'll clarify my position a little bit. I've paid a 10k deposit. That holds the build slot. Another 20k is due at the time the boat goes into the mold. As a previous poster mentioned, I am not trying to be a "dick". As the Chittum buyer stated, I also have no intention of asking for my deposit back. I am sure, Hells Bay will still be here in a month or two when the dust finally settles. But, to hand over another 20k when I know they can't finish the boat seems crazy. Now it looks like Drifter here has some business law background and I can't argue with his comments on this. I certainly don't want to be in breach of contract (and yes Drifter, their contract definitely covers delays and just about everything else. Only I can do wrong). I do think a conversation with Chris is warranted this week.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I agree. Just talk to them. Not trying to be a dick either just shedding my opinion.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Drifter said:


> I agree. Just talk to them. Not trying to be a dick either just shedding my opinion.


I never thought you were. You brought up valid points.


----------



## WylanB (Jan 14, 2020)

BCPD199 said:


> I do think a conversation with Chris is warranted this week.


Please keep us up to date. I’m in line at Hell’s Bay as well.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

1. Call HB and talk to them in detail about how they see this going forward. Maybe you can work out a new plan.
2. If you aren't satisfied with what they come up with then take your contract and show it to your attorney. Contracts are a two way street which some on here seem to fail to understand. 
3. Do these two steps before you send them another $20K.

Now I'll play internet lawyer.
Certainly your new skiff is costing more than $30K. If its like most builders you owe the rest upon delivery. So I suspect that at this point in time they are contractually still performing and that your next $20K is for work that they can still perform in a timely manner. Its sounds like the rigging and testing is where you will get held up which means you don't pay the remaining funds.

Good luck.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I've always had a hard time understanding deposits for boats I'm a ac guy and I have never asked for a deposit on a job that I do for said customer. I understand that boat building is a costly endeavor but you have to ask yourself is your 20 k paying for a build from last month that they ran out of money to build and they're using your money? I've seen this with home builder's using consumers x money to finish consumer y house just my 2 cents I'd be a little leery giving the 20 k at this point in time too much unknown right now 20 k could get you thru some trying times.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I've always had a hard time understanding deposits for boats I'm a ac guy and I have never asked for a deposit on a job that I do for said customer. I understand that boat building is a costly endeavor but you have to ask yourself is your 20 k paying for a build from last month that they ran out of money to build and they're using your money? I've seen this with home builder's using consumers x money to finish consumer y house just my 2 cents I'd be a little leery giving the 20 k at this point in time too much unknown right now 20 k could get you thru some trying times.


I have never understood that either. It’s a manufacturer thing. When we buy bridge beams they make us give them a deposit then they manufacture, then we pay them again and they deliver, and we can’t get paid for them by our clients until they are completely installed and the 25th of the month has passed and we get paid 30 days from then. It’s a strange expectation to say the least.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Maverick is still building boats as of this past week...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.tcpalm.com/amp/5094290002

*Maverick*
Down the street, Maverick Boat Group's new facility is still producing boats, although production has slowed.

Only two summers ago, the company erected a 127,000-square-foot building on St. Lucie Boulevard, across the street from the airport. It doubled its workforce to nearly 400. As recently as February, the company was rolling out 40 boats per week across its four lines — Cobia, Pathfinder, Maverick and Hewes. The boats went out to a nationwide network of dealers.

On the company's original plant site, there was activity. Employees could be seen finishing projects. Maverick Boat Group spokesman Charlie Johnson told TCPalm Thursday the company is still filling retail orders.

"We're still doing our best to build boats and we're taking great pains to use social distancing guidelines while remaining open," Johnson said.



SC Skinny said:


> I have a Maverick hpx s on order. Completion date supposed to be next week. Chances of it being done???


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Dpreston said:


> Maverick is still building boats as of this past week...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.tcpalm.com/amp/5094290002
> 
> ...


that’s a lot of interesting information. I didn’t realize they were so big.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Drifter said:


> I have never understood that either. It’s a manufacturer thing. When we buy bridge beams they make us give them a deposit then they manufacture, then we pay them again and they deliver, and we can’t get paid for them by our clients until they are completely installed and the 25th of the month has passed and we get paid 30 days from then. It’s a strange expectation to say the least.


 I pay for all my material at time of purchase and get paid whenever I'm done with the job I hardly ever have more than 10 k out of my pocket before getting reimbursed luckily not sure how you do it @Drifter as your money upfront for material could be astronomical. Now I'm not talking about guys building at home for a hobby or getting a new business started such as @Travis Smith and @Boatbrains that's a different story. Rant over .


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

BCPD199 said:


> Rather than quote about 10 different posts. I'll clarify my position a little bit. I've paid a 10k deposit. That holds the build slot. Another 20k is due at the time the boat goes into the mold. As a previous poster mentioned, I am not trying to be a "dick". As the Chittum buyer stated, I also have no intention of asking for my deposit back. I am sure, Hells Bay will still be here in a month or two when the dust finally settles. But, to hand over another 20k when I know they can't finish the boat seems crazy. Now it looks like Drifter here has some business law background and I can't argue with his comments on this. I certainly don't want to be in breach of contract (and yes Drifter, their contract definitely covers delays and just about everything else. Only I can do wrong). I do think a conversation with Chris is warranted this week.


HB will complete your skiff as you specified, but given the circumstances, that HB has no control over, your delivery date will most likely shift a few months. If you must take delivery asap, you may be able to help by reducing the number of accessories and being flexible on engine options.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Now I'll play internet lawyer.
> Certainly your new skiff is costing more than $30K. If its like most builders you owe the rest upon delivery. So I suspect that at this point in time they are contractually still performing and that your next $20K is for work that they can still perform in a timely manner. Its sounds like the rigging and testing is where you will get held up which means you don't pay the remaining funds.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, at this time they are still performing. That's because the only performing they've had to do is write the contract and hold my deposit. It's moving forward that I'm worried about non-performance due to unforeseen circumstances that are way beyond any builder's control. And at that point I'm not out 10k, I'm out 30k if it can't be completed or completed in a half way timely manner.



sjrobin said:


> HB will complete your skiff as you specified, but given the circumstances, that HB has no control over, your delivery date will most likely shift a few months. If you must take delivery asap, you may be able to help by reducing the number of accessories and being flexible on engine options.


As stated above, I completely agree that this is way beyond their control. And I firmly believe that when we finally get this damn virus behind us, they will build a great skiff. I have no problem with and completely understand a delayed delivery date.
My worry is paying more money (substantially more) at this time knowing the build can not be completed at this time. Hopefully I'll know more tomorrow.
And for the record, don't anyone misconstrue this as a complaint about Hells Bay, because that's certainly not the case. What's happening here is beyond anyone's control.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Really only two questions to ask any builder at this point when you have your spot in line paid up.
1. Are you really starting the build at this point? If the answer is yes then the rest of the deposit is reasonable. If the answer is no then it is not reasonable for them to ask for more money at this point.
2. What is your best guess as to when you will proceed and ultimately finish? If the answer is acceptable then great. If not then you have to consider going a different direction.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

While I have enjoyed reading this thread and have contributed to it as I am getting close to East Cape starting my EVOx, I think the only real conversations need to be between the OP and HB. Hopefully only OP and HB and no one from any legal position. Once they have worked out the details to each others satisfaction, then an update on the boat build would be nice.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

As an owner of two Beavertail Skiffs they only requested $1000.00 deposits at the start of a build and the rest was due upon delivery. Thats how they have always operated and are currently still operating. They have had no issues receiving motors, but they deal directly with the manufactures. To my knowledge Beavertail is currently delivering with no delays. Let's hope we can get this behind us and get back on the water enjoying what we love the most.


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

Confirmed today that Maverick is still building. Completing the sold boat orders


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Drifter said:


> I have never understood that either. It’s a manufacturer thing. When we buy bridge beams they make us give them a deposit then they manufacture, then we pay them again and they deliver, and we can’t get paid for them by our clients until they are completely installed and the 25th of the month has passed and we get paid 30 days from then. It’s a strange expectation to say the least.


That is why you make the money you do! Most employees have a hard time grasping that we are paying them before we ourselves have gotten paid! I had a guy complain that he would make less than I did on a job, I was a small subcontractor doing mostly finish trim $5-80,000 range, he was a very competent friend who I often used on jobs. I said " you remember that job we did on Magnolia street? "Yes" he replied, I asked if I had paid him, "yes" he said. I said "well I haven't been paid yet, and when you are ready to wait 30-60 days to get paid for your work come talk to me about getting more!" His reply "why don't you lien them" My reply " that is how business works, I always get paid and if I filed a lien every time contractor was a little late I wouldn't be able to get any work"


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> That is why you make the money you do! Most employees have a hard time grasping that we are paying them before we ourselves have gotten paid! I had a guy complain that he would make less than I did on a job, I was a small subcontractor doing mostly finish trim $5-80,000 range, he was a very competent friend who I often used on jobs. I said " you remember that job we did on Magnolia street? "Yes" he replied, I asked if I had paid him, "yes" he said. I said "well I haven't been paid yet, and when you are ready to wait 30-60 days to get paid for your work come talk to me about getting more!" His reply "why don't you lien them" My reply " that is how business works, I always get paid and if I filed a lien every time contractor was a little late I wouldn't be able to get any work"


Right! If you Liened them then You could alienate everyone and spend ten grand getting your 5 back. not to mention your time. I personally find intimidation more effective.


----------



## Billy32303 (Mar 11, 2020)

matt146 said:


> I have be looking forward to getting my new skiff for months now and now covin-19 is holding my skiff up. I was one to two weeks away from getting my boat and the shop got closed for two weeks and am worried it might be longer with what the governor did. I was extremely anxious already but this is a Unethical form of torture.


I’m with you. Got mine all ready to go fishing and now this sit at home. Guess this too will pass but fish are biting now! Can’t even go to the beach and their is a pompano run right now.


----------



## matt146 (Aug 18, 2013)

Billy32303 said:


> I’m with you. Got mine all ready to go fishing and now this sit at home. Guess this too will pass but fish are biting now! Can’t even go to the beach and their is a pompano run right now.


If I had mine it would be put in the water even if it was in local lakes but I believe most of the ramps I would use are still open


----------



## Coconut1 (Oct 17, 2019)

matt146 said:


> I have be looking forward to getting my new skiff for months now and now covin-19 is holding my skiff up. I was one to two weeks away from getting my boat and the shop got closed for two weeks and am worried it might be longer with what the governor did. I was extremely anxious already but this is a Unethical form of torture.


----------



## Coconut1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow! Had no idea that the "wait for mine to be built" was so big... I suggest all your maiden voyages in the new skiffs be in the Keys. Contact me as I own and operate a small resort and RV park in Marathon and would be pleased to set you up with a nice rate for your maiden trips. A new build needs a proper break-in!


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just to update this, spoke to HB today and while Mercury production is shutdown, they are still shipping outboards. We will move forward and fingers crossed will be in a new 'quesa before Summer.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Keep us posted amd good luck.
Hope it works out for the best in this craziness.


BCPD199 said:


> Just to update this, spoke to HB today and while Mercury production is shutdown, they are still shipping outboards. We will move forward and fingers crossed will be in a new 'quesa before Summer.


----------

